# Meerforelle oder was?



## Sneep (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

speziell für alle Boardies, die eine Bachforelle auf den ersten Blick erkennen und eine MF auch. 

Alle Fische stammen aus der Rur (Eifelrur)  Die Meerforellen wurden mittels Schuppenprobe als solche bestimmt. 
Ein bewährtes und sicheres Verfahren. Die Jahresring auf See sind deutlich breiter.

Wir Angler müssen uns mit den äußeren Merkmalen begnügen.
Wer möchte kann ja einen Versuch wagen

Bitte die Nummern der Fische die *keine *Meerforellen sind herausfinden.



























SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

boooah........

trau mich nicht..

Geile Fotos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Wann willste auflösen??


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Bild 2 und 3 dürften noch gar nicht im Meer gewesen sein....von wegen Schuppenprobe und breitere Ringe


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1,2 und 4


----------



## Justsu (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich tippe auf 1,2 und 3 ... aber sehr unsicher|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Justsu schrieb:


> aber sehr unsicher|uhoh:


Deswegen trau ich mich nicht


----------



## arnichris (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1,2 und 5


----------



## MikeHawk (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Das ist bisher wirklich das schwerste. Ich bin mal mutig und sage.


Es ist gar keine! MF dabei.


----------



## Sneep (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wann willste auflösen??


Hallo,

ich schau mal wie das Interesse sich entwickelt,  ich denke am Sonntag

Will  hier nicht beweisen wie doof andere sind, sondern ich möchte zeigen wie schwierig das ist. Da sind MF darunter, die hatte ich mir guten Gewissens in den  Rauch gehängt,.
Als MF bestimmte Tiere sind sehr häufig Turboforellen aus der Zucht. Das Wachstum in der Zucht, lässt sich auch an den Schuppen  nachvollziehen.



sneep


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1,2,3,5


----------



## LOCHI (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

2 und 5 denke ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Will  hier nicht beweisen wie doof andere sind, sondern ich möchte zeigen wie schwierig das ist.


GENAUSO hatte ich das verstanden und will mich ausdrücklich dafür bedanken!!

Wie gesagt:
Mir fehlt da die Erfahrung, ich trau mich nicht.

Es ist gut, wenn Angler sehen, dass es sich lohnt sich mit solchen Themen zu beschäftigen (>> freiwillig statt Zwang - gefällt mir :q:q ).

Daher meinen Dank dafür an Dich!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Mal rein vom Gefühl her:1,2,5


----------



## Floriho (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

3 und 4


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

dass sich bei der 2 fast alle so sicher sind ....


----------



## dunkelbunt (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1, 2 und 5 aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Also Eins steht fest.
und noch eine, 

es ist sehr schwer. ZUm einen weil die Fotos nicht die Schuppen erkennen lassen und auch zum Teil nicht den Schwanz.


----------



## Fares (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Es ist KEINE Meerforelle dabei.
Es sind alles Bachforellen


----------



## stefan0975 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

ich sage 5


----------



## marlowe (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

wäre interessant zu wissen, wie Ihr auf Eure Vorschläge kommt.

Anhand der Bilder halte ich es nur bei 5 für möglich.

1 und 4 sind mir zu fett. Bei 2 und 3 habe ich schlicht keine Ahnung.


----------



## jranseier (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich rate mal 1 und 5.

ranseier


----------



## hecht99 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1,3 und 5; Hab mit vielen Forellenarten Erfahrung, doch die Meerforelle gehört nicht dazu (500km Luftlinie ca. entfernt)


----------



## Justsu (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> 1,3 und 5; Hab mit vielen Forellenarten Erfahrung, doch die Meerforelle gehört nicht dazu (500km Luftlinie ca. entfernt)



Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es keinen Ort in Deutschland gibt, der 500km Luftlinie von der nächsten Meerforelle entfernt ist!|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ziemlich fies ohne jahreszeitlichen Bezug, zumal 2 und 3 vor Schreck auch noch die Farbe verloren haben :q.
Würde 3 und 4 tippen. 5 sieht aus wie ein Atomturbowahnsinnshybrid aus ner Wiederaufbereitungsanlage.


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Hey Franz jetzt ist die Reihenfolge der Bilder aber durcheinander...


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Nein! Schau dir die Originalbilder an. Sneep hatte die Dateinamen nummeriert  
Genau so wie sneep sie nummeriert hat, ist die Nummerierung auch jetzt 

Jetzt ist es eindeutig  Ging aber nur um 4 und 5!

Gerade bei der mobilen Darstellung wars nämlich doch etwas verwirrend.


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1, 4 und 5 sind keine Meerforellen, Begründung: Rote Punkte in einem weißen Hof haben nur Bachforellen (Auf Grund der Bildqualität aber nicht zu 100% sicher). 
Bild 2 könnte ein juveniler Lachs sein, da die Fettflosse keine roten Pigmente besitzt und gänzlich grau zu sein scheint. 
Bild 3 ist eine Salmo trutta, Standortform ist noch nicht abzusehen (entweder Meer, See, Fluss oder Bach)....


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ok stimmt....konnte ich mit dem Handy nicht so sehen....ich muss meinen Tipp deshalb korrigieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

dass (fast) alle Bild 2 für keine Mefo halten - gut, du hasts mal begründet!


W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bild 2 könnte ein juveniler Lachs sein, da die Fettflosse keine roten Pigmente besitzt und gänzlich grau zu sein scheint.
> .


----------



## Bener (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Forellen! #c


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

1. Bachforelle: die Färbung, die roten Punkte, tiefe Maulspalte
2.Lachs : tief gekerbte Schwanzflosse, bleigraue Fettflosse,lange Brustflossen,Maulspalte nur bis zum Auge gekerbt
3.Bachforelle Maulspalte tiefer gekerbt,rote Punkte,rote Fettflosse....ist in dem Stadium aber schwer zu sagen weil Mefo und Bafo kaum zu unterscheiden sind
4.Bachforelle: wie bei 1
5.Mefo: tiefe Maulspalte,grade nicht gekerbte Schwanzflosse,x förmige Flecken

Mit der Begründung hab ich warscheinlich mal voll ins Klo gegriffen#c


----------



## Double2004 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Nr. 1 und 2 sind vermutlich keine Meerforellen (fehlende Punkte auf der Fettflosse). Nr. 4 und 5 sind vermutlich welche. Nr. 3 bin ich nicht sicher, vom Bauchgefühl her eher nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Schwerer als gedacht.
Fisch Nr. 4 sieht am ehesten nach Meerforelle aus, keine roten Punkte, dicker Schwanzstiel.
Der dritte Fisch ist ein Smolt von Samo trutta, wahrscheinlich eine Meerforelle.
Aber nicht alle Smolts steigen bis ins Meer ab, manche bleiben in Stauseen oder wandern höchstens bis ins Brackwasser.
Nummer 1 und 5 sind wahrscheinlich keine Meerforellen.
Der Erste ist falsch gefärbt, zu großer Kopf, die Schwanzwurzel für den Ernährungszustand zu dünn, ein alter Bafo-Milchner.
Nr. 5 könnte von der Form eine Meerforelle sein, aber die fehlende Spitze der Schwanzflosse schreit nach Betonbecken, ein Besatzfisch.
Nr. 2 ist ein Lachs.

Ich würde die Fische deshalb so bestimmen: 

Meerforelle:
Nr.3, Nr.4

Bachforelle:
Nr.1 und Nr.5

Lachs-Smolt:
Nr.2


----------



## Andyman (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Das ist echt nicht einfach, aber Mut zur Lücke #c

1+4=Bachforelle
2+3=Hybride Form der Forellen Bach/Regenbogen 
5=Meerforelle

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nr. 5 könnte von der Form eine Meerforelle sein, aber die fehlende Spitze der Schwanzflosse schreit nach Betonbecken, ein Besatzfisch.
> Nr. 2 ist ein Lachs.



D'accord, 5 würde ich auch für einen dieser, in letzter zeit oft diskutierten, Zuchtkröten halten. Am meisten hat die von einer Seeforelle.
Nr 2 Lachs würde ich auch zustimmen, aber die 1 ist, denke ich keine Bafo (Maulspalte wäre bei Bafo tiefer).

Bei 2-4 enthält uns der gute Sneep leider Teile der Schwanzflossen, deshalb bleibt da viel Unsicherheit.


----------



## UMueller (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich sag mal 1,3 und 4 sind Bachforellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

dann wär die 2 bei Dir auch Mefo???


----------



## Justsu (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich bleibe bei 1,2 und 3, zwar mehr gefühlt als gewusst, aber wer weiß?

Genial finde ich, dass es wirklich keinen einzigen Fischbestimmungsthread im Board zu geben scheint, der ohne Hybriden auskommt:vik: 

Aber eine Oncorhynchus trutta fario ist schon noch was ganz besonderes|rolleyes

Und dann nochmal eine Frage an die Fachleute: Die Form von Kiemendeckeln und Punkte auf der Fettflose sind meines Wissen keine Erkenungsmerkmale bei Salmoniden, oder liege ich da falsch?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal eine Frage an die Fachleute: Die Form von Kiemendeckeln und Punkte auf der Fettflose sind meines Wissen keine Erkenungsmerkmale bei Salmoniden, oder liege ich da falsch?



Bin zwar kein Fachleut, aber eine sichere Bestimmung bei Salmoniden geht auch über das Pflugscharbein, ein bezahnter Knochen im Oberkiefer.
Lachs und Meerforelle lassen sich so sicher unterscheiden, bei Meerforelle und Bachforelle wird dies wegen dem gemeinsamen Stamm allerdings nicht funktionieren.
Hinzu kommt, bis du mit Zählen und Sichtung der Anordnung der Zähne fertig bist, ist der Fisch tot!

Hier z.B. unter 1.1.6.1 Bezahnung

https://download.e-bookshelf.de/download/0002/7536/38/L-X-0002753638-0004392653.XHTML/index.xhtml

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Das wird bei den Fotos schwer sein ;-)))


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Was gibt es eigentlich zu gewinnen?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Die Befriedigung richtig gelegen zu haben oder die Befriedigung, etwas dazu gelernt zu haben..
:g:g:g


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

War zu erwarten....Schwabe eben


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



			
				Hanjupp-0815;4736677
Nr 2 Lachs würde ich auch zustimmen schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Fisch hat einen beschädigten Oberkieferknochen (Maxillare). Normalerweise geht der Knochen weiter nach hinten, hier knickt er zu früh ab und deshalb sieht die Maulspalte kürzer aus, als sie eigentlich ist.
> Ich halte den Fisch aufgrund der dunklen Farbe und den roten Punkten für eine Bafo. Eine vollständig braun ausgefärbte Mefo sieht meistens anders aus.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

ich rate mal 
 2 - wegen der Schwanzform, 
 und 5
  wegen der abgenutzten Schwanzform
 und befürchte voll daneben zu liegen#h


----------



## Double2004 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal eine Frage an die Fachleute: Die Form von Kiemendeckeln und Punkte auf der Fettflose sind meines Wissen keine Erkenungsmerkmale bei Salmoniden, oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Könnte helfen: http://www.anglerverein-bodenwerder...727363/data/unterscheidungsmerkmalesalmon.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

klasse zusammen gestellt - kannte ich noch nicht!

Danke für den Link!


----------



## bigfishbremen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Fares schrieb:


> Es ist KEINE Meerforelle dabei.
> Es sind alles Bachforellen



Das wollte ich auch schreiben, da biologisch gesehen es ja keine Meerforellen gibt, sind ja im Grunde Bachforellen die einfach Lust aufs wandern haben.

 Ich weiß aber schon was gemeint ist, ich würde da auch nicht unbedingt eine Aussage zu machen....


----------



## jochen68 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Tippe mal 1,2,4

(Soll man auch schreiben, warum ? Vermutlich erstmal nicht ...)


----------



## Lami395 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Ich versuch s mal...
1. feiste Bachforelle im Herbst
2. Mini-Lachs
3. Mini MF
4. Bachforelle
5.MF 4-5kg weiblich

mal schauen ob s stimmt  ist ja wirklich nicht so einfach , weil die ja nicht dauernd am Haken hängen ... leider (bin Weserangler bei HB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Lami395 schrieb:


> , weil die ja nicht dauernd am Haken hängen ... leider



das kommt noch dazu...


----------



## Sneep (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal eine Frage an die Fachleute: Die Form von Kiemendeckeln und Punkte auf der Fettflose sind meines Wissen keine Erkennungsmerkmale bei Salmoniden, oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Richtig, eine Bepunktung der Fettflosse ist Stamm -abhängig manche BF haben sie, andere nicht.
  An der Form der Kiemendeckel soll  man Lachs ud Forelle unterscheiden können. Ich halte das für eine unsichere Sache.Da gibt es viel bessere Unterscheidungen.
sneep


----------



## Sneep (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]dann wollen wir einmal zur Auflösung schreiten. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Im Grunde hattet ihr keine Chance, dafür seid ihr ganz schön weit gekommen in einer Gemeinschaftsarbeit.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hier wurden öfter körperliche Unterschiede angesprochen wie zum Beispiel Maulspalte, Schwanzstil, hintere Kante der  Schwanzflosse usw.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Diese Merkmale helfen nur einen Lachs aus zu schließen.. Bei S.trutta gibt es nur Farbunterschiede.![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fisch 1:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ist ein in Ehren ergrauter Bachforellen-Veteran.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]An der Färbung ist nichts, was auf eine MF hindeuten würde.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Länge ca.  70 cm, gefangen auf Brotflocke und als Lachs bestimmt. Leider liegen die Daten zum Alter nicht mehr vor.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aber ein sehr alter Fisch, der körperlich bereits abbaut. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fisch 2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein Lachssmolt.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hier ist mit einer Schuppenuntersuchung  nicht viel gewonnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dass es ein Lachs ist verrät uns die graue Fettflosse. Weitere Merkmale sind die großen Brustflossen. Dass es ein Smolt ist erkennt man an den winzigen silbernen Seeschuppen. Das Jugendkleid ist aber noch gut sichtbar.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fisch 3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ist ein Meerforellensmolt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ähnlich wie ein Lachssmolt aber rote Fettflosse und kleinere Brustflossen.Lachssmolts sind kleiner, ca. 17 cm, MF Smolts  bis 24 cm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Unterschied zur Bachforelle sind ausgebildeten Seeschuppen,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]in der Praxis gut zu erkenne.Hier aber auch gut erkennbar.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fisch 4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bingo,ist eine Meerforelle.von 55 cm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vor einigen Wochen mit dem E-Gerät gefangen. Alter 2 Süßwasser und 2 Salzwasserjahre.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn mir vor einem halben Jahr jemand diesen Fisch als Meerforelle bestimmt hätte, hätte ich ihn ausgelacht. Die Färbung hat nichts von einer MF. Der Fisch sollte im diese Jahreszeit als Aufsteiger das braune Laichkleid tragen. Trotzdem war er im Meer[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fisch 5  ist eine Turbo Bachforelle aus der Zucht.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Dieser Fisch sieht einer MF im Laichkleid von allen andere Kandidaten am ähnlichsten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es ist aber kein Aufenthalt auf See zu erkennen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Länge habe ich nicht mehr, aber bei 3 Süßwasserjahren ist er auch so gut gewachsen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein weiteres Indiz, ist die abgeschabte und verhornte Unterseite der Schwanzflosse.Das ist ein untrügliches Zeichen für eine Haltung in Netzgehegen. Diese Haltung ist noch nicht lange vorbei. Daraus kann man schließen, dass er als FF oder älter besetzt wurde. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe alle Beteiligten ein wenig missbraucht. Ich  wollte zeigen, dass man eine Meerforelle nur bei 2 Gelegenheiten sicher ansprechen kann. Das ist einmal der frisch aufgestiegene, silberblanke Fisch und der Fisch im braunen Laichkleid. Alles andere ist raten. Meerforellen sind praktisch immer welche im Fluss..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In Meerforelle oder was Teil 2 dann zu den  ordentlichen Auf und Absteiger.n. Das wird dann viel einfacher.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sneep
[/FONT]


----------



## Ørret (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Fisch 4 und 5 finde ich erstaunlich....
Fisch 4 hätte ich nie im Leben als Mefo angesehen aufgrund der Färbung 
Fisch 5 war für mich klar ne Mefo obwohl die Schwanzflosse abgewetzt ist...sowas hab ich schon als frische Verletzung vom Laichgruben schlagen gesehen. Aber gut wenn die Schuppen sagen sie war nie im Meer dann ist dann ists so'n komischer Besatzfisch 

Tolles Rätsel.....Danke sneep


----------



## Double2004 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Danke für die Auflösung. Nr. 5 ist dann aber gut gelungen in der Zucht.

Bei 1,2 und 4 war ich mir relativ sicher. Da hat mich mein Bauchgefühl zum Glück auch nicht getäuscht. Ist in der Tat erstaunlich, wie viele verschiedene farbliche Varianten eine MF annehmen kann.


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Danke fü rdie Auflösung! Hatte denn überhaupt jemand richtig getippt?
Wie schaut das eigentlich rechtlich aus? Wenn fast nicht zu bestimmen kann doch jeder den gefangenen Fisch als Bachforelle deklarieren und hat keine konzequenzen zu befürchten oder? Wer will das nachweisen wenn nicht gerade Sneep zur Kontrolle erscheint? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Danke fü rdie Auflösung! Hatte denn überhaupt jemand richtig getippt?
> Ja hier, der Kollege Laichzeit:
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4736579&postcount=35
> ...



@Sneep, danke fürs Bestimmungsrätsel, habe mal wieder etwas dazu gelernt!
Selbst habe ich nicht teilgenommen, wäre nur ein Raten gewesen, ich habe einfach zu wenig Erfahrung und Möglichkeiten mit Salmoniden.
Übrigens hätte ich alle, bis auf die zwei Jungfische natürlich, mit genommen!

Jürgen


----------



## jochen68 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Danke für die Knobelaufgabe! Sehr lehrreich.

Fisch 4 und 5 waren bei mir die Knackpunkte, bei Fisch 4 habe ich der roten Punkte mit hellem Hof wegen (zumindest meinte ich die zu erkennen) auf BaFo getippt. Weil von mehreren Meerforellen die Rede war, musste ich so Fisch 5 "zwangsläufig" mit Bauchschmerzen auch als Meerforelle deklarieren, obwohl die mir ganz so schien, wie eine gut abgewachsene Seeforelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Hab das eh schon klasse gefunden, will daher auch nochmal meinen Dank für die tolle Aufgabe anbringen!
#6#6#6


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Jup, fand das Rätseln auch ganz lustig und lehrreich.
Von Meerforelle und Lachs hab ich mangels Möglichkeiten eh' nicht viel Ahnung, aber von Bachforellen dafür eigentlich umso mehr. Deshalb hats mich schon gewurmt bei der Nr. 1 so daneben gelegen zu haben |rolleyes.


----------



## Ørret (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meerforelle oder was?*

Was man noch erwähnen könnte ist das Meforogner sich in oft gar nicht großartig umfärben und selbst beim laichen noch silberblank aussehen.Deshalb finde ich diese Regelung das gefärbte Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollen kontraproduktiv.Besser wäre es, man entnimmt die Böcke und setzt die fetten Rogner zurück, denn auf die kommt es an.


----------

